# Which Enn type makes the most money? $$



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

If you were to speculate on a single enneagram type with the highest potential to acquire a mountain of moolah, which type do you think it will be?


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Overall I'd guess that Type 3 is most likely to place success and career advancement at a high priority which often equals more money. Second to 3, I would guess type 8.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Whoever has the better J.O.B, 3s would place more value on sucess so my vote goes to 3. Making more money is a byproduct of their motivational drive.

As a 6 I'm more into finding meaningful work and consider 75.000 to be more then enough. Above that I don't think I'd get happyer through moolah.

My boss is an 8 and he considers the excess money he makes to be a waste, he doesen't need it so he donates it to charity or uses it for one of his crazyer ESTP ideas. He's kinda minimalistic and into leatherworking, archery, literature, classical music...its odd but I can see how he is fully satisfied with what he does.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

I sincerely hope it's Type 3.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I say lusty 8's!


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Aside from 3, I think that a resourceful type 5 can be a wildcard.


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

Uncle is an 8, he makes loads of cash in private equity.

Potentially 3 as a fast second.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd have to say a type 3 definitely or an 8 one or the other that's for certain but I'd say 3 first


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I'd say type 3, with their drive towards success, probably have the most motivation and determination to get higher-paying positions.

I also think that 5s and 5-wingers have the potential to make a lot of money, because lots of high-paying jobs are stereotypically 5 domains (engineering, computing, and so forth). However, a 5 would probably value ideas over money, so not necessarily. 

I had a teacher that told me I was going to be rich someday - I guess it was because I worked really hard in school. It would be nice, certainly, and it's something I'll work towards, but that's not my main objective in life.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

It's been empirically proven: only type 3s make money on this planet.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Type 3 _only _if they view materialism and financial gain as success. 3's decide what makes them successful and financial gain isn't the only way of achieving success. 3's can go for success and achievement in fields that aren't financially rewarding, but still feel just as fulfilled internally.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Type 3 for the win! Now I envy them, haha.

*Wake up Type 9 and grow*


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL! Type 3s are resourceful, highly driven and charming bastards. They often make tons of money. I don't get how you guys are forgetting the fab combination of visionary+hardass taskmaster that 7w8s can be. Those guys can make a crapload of money. Think of Steve Jobs. I am also going to go ahead and add resourceful 5s and, certainly, business oriented 8s to the list. From where I stand 3 and 7w8s are very close contenders.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

There really isn't "The money-making" enneagram , there are examples of all enneagram types who have made vast fortunes. There is probably a higher number of 3's, 7's and 8's who have reached that point, although I'm not so sure about the 7's some make lots of money, some are content with the job that they don't need it.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Any type can be wealthy, thought it seems more common with 3s, 8s, and sometimes 5s. If I need a lot of money to get my ideas out there (especially for games) I'll try getting a lot of money somehow, but to do so I'll have to be less lazy and more motivated.


----------

